# rock effect paint for fake background??



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys, as title says ive just finished grouting etc, and now wondering what is the best way to paint it? seen spray paints that create rock effects, what do you guys think?

cheers steve


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I always find them rather unrealistic, a bit of dry brushing over a base colour produces much better results IMO, cheaper too.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Check mine out in my album, I use acrylic first and then a coat of spray plasticote and clear outdoor varnish B&Q own make


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, I would go with the dry brushing idea!


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

dry brushing is defo the way to go. mixing some sand with green paint is great for a really good moss effect also. good thing with paint if you cock it up you can just paint over it and start again.


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

*thanks!*

cheers for the advice guys!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi,
check the link in my sig-it explains it all but in short i use...as a base i use car spray paint with the dry brush effect


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Here you go mate. This is how to do the dry brush affect.

YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 03


----------

